# Bundling procedure codes



## Moatman (Sep 8, 2011)

I work for a Urology practice. Has anyone had procedures codes  51798 & 76770 bundled and paid as one.  We  have tried submitting it with modifier 59.  The 51798 (PVR) was done first and the the 76770 (Renal US) was done later.  There is a Mediare CCI edit if done seperately during the same encounter. I am looking for clear documentation how this would be justified.
Any advice would be appreciated.
Maria O


----------



## armen (Sep 8, 2011)

Moatman said:


> I work for a Urology practice. Has anyone had procedures codes  51798 & 76770 bundled and paid as one.  We  have tried submitting it with modifier 59.  The 51798 (PVR) was done first and the the 76770 (Renal US) was done later.  There is a Mediare CCI edit if done seperately during the same encounter. I am looking for clear documentation how this would be justified.
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> Maria O



There is a CCI edit but if your note has enough info to justify use of modifier 59 then it should be ok. I would appeal if they deny it with 59


----------

